# Samsung ML-1665 blinking red light



## Meseta (Sep 30, 2011)

My Samsung ML-1665 printer blinks the RED light for a manual print and will not stop.

Whan I press the button to continue I get a print of the computer screen. This is each time. It almost seems like a key stroke or window change sends a print screen to the printer. I have deleted the print drivers, un-installed and unplugged the printer and it continues when I re-install the drivers.

Is there a re-set button that resets everthing to factury default?

:4-dontkno

Glen


----------



## jkhes (Oct 2, 2011)

This seems silly to ask but I would like to ask if you have an updated antivirus?


----------



## Meseta (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, the ISP uses F-Secure and will be migrating to McAfee shortly. It is a service provided by Shaw as Shaw Secure here in Alberta.


----------



## sarabose (Sep 27, 2011)

The antivirus is not an issue, right click on the printer and check if its offline mode..are there any print queues pending, go to printer spooler and check. Some times if the papers or ink is about to finish you will receive such errors...
Try downloading Samsung 1665 Universal Print Driver Download below:
Free Drivers Download


----------

